# 17 lb Nanofil review



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

I was one of the first to use Nanofil when it came out...this was a very good superline but it also was rated exact and broke at the knot. Some complained about abrasion but it was never an issue for me.

I love the 17 lb and it is now on all my Crappie and Walleye poles.....not only does this line cast a mile....it also does not want to break. Cajun Willie and Easytobeme3 will testify that I pulled their boats to where I was stuck. I tried to break the line and it wouldn't.....if I didn't pull the boat to the snag, then the hook straightened.
It also performed the same from the bank...I just couldn't break it.
I have been fishing all season with this so far and it has noticeable abrasions on it....it doesn't seem to matter or weaken the line....I have caught hundreds and hundreds of Crappie, 3 nice Channels, multiple Walleye, WB, Smallmouth and LM Bass, and it is still holding strong. I don't know if Berkley reformulated Nanofil or not but I'm using it on everything but top water.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the good info brother.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

percidaeben said:


> Thanks for the good info brother.


I figured if Berkley made a few tweaks to Nanofil, they would have a winner on their hands, especially since no line comes close to it's casting length. 
With no memory, sensitivity, no stretch, small diameter, and now strength...this is CLOSE to my perfect line!


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I was just about to come on here and ask about Nanofil. I have been using 10 pound Powerpro Super8 Slick on my river rod and I am pretty happy with it. It casts a mile, and is super sensitive. But it tends to fray fairly easily and get twisted if your using light lure and have any slack in the line which I do! I have been wanting to try Nanofil as everything I have heard about it has been good. The only thing negative I have heard about it was that it casts too far and the guy was constantly in the trees!
How does everybody like Nanofil for light line?


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

Sounds like Berkley has perfected it. Gotta try it, it's on my list for next trip to BassPro shop. Thanks for the great review Intimidator!


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

I picked up three spools of Nanofil early this spring; 8, 12 & 17 lb. I have had the same results as Brent with the 17 lb, it had preformed extremely well. The 12 lb has shown a few signs of abrasion, I need to retie more often than with the 17lb, but over all it has preformed well. The 8 lb isnt worth two dead flies! I had to retie if the jig came near a brush pile.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

yakfish said:


> I was just about to come on here and ask about Nanofil. I have been using 10 pound Powerpro Super8 Slick on my river rod and I am pretty happy with it. It casts a mile, and is super sensitive. But it tends to fray fairly easily and get twisted if your using light lure and have any slack in the line which I do! I have been wanting to try Nanofil as everything I have heard about it has been good. The only thing negative I have heard about it was that it casts too far and the guy was constantly in the trees!
> How does everybody like Nanofil for light line?


I used the 12lb and didn't like the way it broke at the knot, seemingly at the rated strength...it didn't take much of a tug to pop it.
The 17lb seems like a whole new line....it does fray after alot of use, but it has not weakened yet...I'm purposely trying to see if it will break on a fish.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

socdad said:


> I picked up three spools of Nanofil early this spring; 8, 12 & 17 lb. I have had the same results as Brent with the 17 lb, it had preformed extremely well. The 12 lb has shown a few signs of abrasion, I need to retie more often than with the 17lb, but over all it has preformed well. The 8 lb isnt worth two dead flies! I had to retie if the jig came near a brush pile.


..I lost alot of jigs and Keitechs with the 12lb!
Hope to see you on the 10th!


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have been using 10 and 12 lb. Nano fil on all my ultra light rods and love it. You can cast a 1/16 - 1/32 oz. Jig a mile and the strength and sensitivity are un matched. I never have tied it direct to a lure I always put on a Floro leader. I really like it and have not had any problems with it.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Note: Nano Fil on the reel !









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

angler69 said:


> Note: Nano Fil on the reel !
> View attachment 76653
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a NICE CJ Slab??
Beautiful fish!


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Nanofil is all I use on my spinning gear, been using it since last year. Great stuff.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

One of the reasons Nanofil casts so far has to be because it is so slick. I've done some experimenting with exactly the same setups except for line and found that lines that didn't cast very far had a somewhat course feel to them or like some mono as you run the line through your fingers it just wants to hang onto your skin. This all started when I put my favorite braid on a spinning reel and could only cast it about 1/3 the distance of Nanofil. Then I saw an ad for Sunline SX1 braid where they claimed their manufacturing process put a very smooth finish on the line which greatly improved casting distance. Needless to say I had to try it and sure enough I could cast it almost as far as Nanofil which brings me to this. We all know that in baitcasters backlashes are caused because the spool is spinning faster than the line is going out. One thing that slows the line down is how well it passes through the guides. Therefore, except for the fact Nanofil only goes to 17 lb. test, is there any reason it wouldn't also be a great baitcaster line?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Shaggy said:


> One of the reasons Nanofil casts so far has to be because it is so slick. I've done some experimenting with exactly the same setups except for line and found that lines that didn't cast very far had a somewhat course feel to them or like some mono as you run the line through your fingers it just wants to hang onto your skin. This all started when I put my favorite braid on a spinning reel and could only cast it about 1/3 the distance of Nanofil. Then I saw an ad for Sunline SX1 braid where they claimed their manufacturing process put a very smooth finish on the line which greatly improved casting distance. Needless to say I had to try it and sure enough I could cast it almost as far as Nanofil which brings me to this. We all know that in baitcasters backlashes are caused because the spool is spinning faster than the line is going out. One thing that slows the line down is how well it passes through the guides. Therefore, except for the fact Nanofil only goes to 17 lb. test, is there any reason it wouldn't also be a great baitcaster line?


Nope...already tried it and it does perform well....I mainly use my BC for topwater and it did well...of course there are no pads or heavy cover at CJ that you would need a heavier test....some people would need it.


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Intimidator said:


> Nope...already tried it and it does perform well....I mainly use my BC for topwater and it did well...of course there are no pads or heavy cover at CJ that you would need a heavier test....some people would need it.


When I wrote this I had a feeling you were way ahead of me on this.  As always though it's better to ask rather than blow $20 on an unnecessary experiment.


----------

